# Культурный раздел > Литература >  Пауло Коэльо

## ПаранойА

Замечательный бразильский писатель. Читали ли Вы что-нибудь из его произведений? Ваше мнение.
Заир
Дневник мага
Воин света
11 минут
Мактуб
Вероника решает умереть
Победитель остается один
Рождественская сказка
Пятая гора
Брида и т.д.

----------


## Sanych

Говорил уже  и ещё раз повторю. Моё любимое произведение у Коэльо, маленькое совсем но с большим смыслом.




> Пауло Коэльо – «Рождественская сказка»
> Как повествуется в одной знаменитой древней легенде, некогда в прекрасных рощах Ливана родились три кедра. Кедры, как всем известно, растут очень-очень медленно, так что наши три дерева провели целые века в раздумьях о жизни и смерти, о природе и человечестве.
> 
> Они видели, как на землю Ливана прибыли посланники царя Соломона и как затем, в битвах с ассирийцами, земля эта омылась кровью. Они видели лицом к лицу заклятых врагов - Иезавель и пророка Илию. При них был изобретен алфавит; они дивились, глядя, как мимо проходят караваны, груженные красочными тканями.
> 
> И в один прекрасный день кедры решили поговорить о будущем.
> 
> - После всего, что мне довелось повидать, - сказал первый, - я хотел бы превратиться в трон, на котором будет восседать самый могущественный царь на земле.
> 
> ...

----------


## Irina

Обожаю его творчество. Очень мне близка его философия жизни. Приведу несколько цитат из его книг:

 - Когда вокруг тебя одни и те же люди, как-то само собой получается, что они входят в твою жизнь. А войдя в неё, они через некоторое время желают её изменить. А если ты не становишься таким,каким они хотят тебя видеть - обижаются.Каждый ведь совершенно точно знает, как нужно жить на свете. Только свою собственную жизнь никто почему-то наладить не может.

- Люди слишком рано узнают, как им кажется, в чём смысл жизни. Может быть по этому они от него слишком рано отказываются. Так уж устроен мир.

- Посулить то, чем не обладаешь - значит рисковать самим правом на обладание.

- Когда один день похож на другой, люди перестают замечать то хорошее, что происходит в их жизни каждый день после восхода солнца.

- Любят потому что любят. Любовь доводов не признаёт.

- Есть только один путь постижения - действовать.

- Тот, кто вмешивается в чужую судьбу, никогда не пройдёт свою собственную.

- Только одно делает исполнение мечты невозможным - это страх неудачи.

- Почему не у всех сбываются желания и мечты? Этому мешают 4 препятствия
  1 - Человеку с детства внушают, что его желания неосуществимы;
  2 - Любовь. Человек боится, что если бросит всё и последует за своей мечтой,то 
       причинит боль и страдания своим близким. 
  3 - Страх неудач и поражений. Тот, кто борется за свою мечту сильнее других, 
       страдает от поражений и неудач, когда что-то не получается.
  4 - Страх перед исполнением мечты всей жизни. Само сознание, что мечта 
       сбудется, наполняет душу чувством вины за то, что он этого не достоин. 

- Что случилось однажды, может никогда больше не повториться. Но то, что
   случилось два раза, непременно произойдёт и в третий.

Вот такие мысли в его книгах. Мне они очень импонируют.

----------

